# Postfix 2.7.1 and Courier-IMAP 4.8.0

## MasquedAvenger

So, I'm noticing that the ebuilds in portage are pretty stale.  I'd like to just build these two from source and dump them in /usr/local so that I don't have to wait for them to catch up.  I'm just wondering if anybody else is running the latest stable versions of these packages, and if so, what you did to get it to run.  I'm assuming there won't be any Gentoo-compatible init scripts.  Perhaps I can steal the init scripts used for the versions that are in portage.  I'll have to experiment.  I'll post on my progress in case it's useful to anyone.

James

----------

## salahx

I use both Postfix and courier-imap, but I use the stable version in portage, not the latest upstream stable.

In most cases, you can just copy the ebuilds and files to a local tree (usually in /usr/portage ), change the version numbers, emerge, and be good to go. (If it doesn't, patches are appreciated!) 

There are s version bump request for Postfix, but not for courier-imap.

----------

